# All the babies



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Here are all the babies I have in the house now. Two each from McGee and Caitlin, Tony and Abby, and Gibbs and Ziva.

Oldest first. These two are Rocky (Cinnamon split Pied, WF cock), and Diva (Pearl split WF hen). these two are from McGee and Caitlins second clutch this season.









Next we have the two from Tony and Abby, also their second clutch this season. Goofy (Cinnamon split WF hen) and Jaws (Grey split X2 Pearl, WF cock).









Last We have Gibbs (McGee and Caitlin's first ever baby) and Ziva's first ever clutch. The little Pearl is Clumsy, I am thinking female on it but since mom is a pearl your guess is as good as mine, and I think you all can tell which one is Snow Ball. I am getting my hopes up and saying that Snow Ball is a Male, maybe when he feathers out and I can black light him I will be able to tell.

















Also for those of you who know me, I recently reduced my flock by one. Lee who I got last year from an acquaintance because he tried to wean her to soon, and put her in a cage with full grown Tiels and Conures where she was starving and getting picked on, is no longer mine.

I wanted to cry when she left yesterday, not just because I will miss one of the sweetest birds I have ever owned, but because of how I came to part with her.

I received a call from a potential buyer who wanted to come look at my babies and pick one out and give me a deposit. When the young man came to my house, He levered himself out of his car and into a wheel chair. He would not let me help him up the steps to my porch, he just climbed the steps and drug his chair with him.

Talking to him I found out that he is a Marine who was wounded in Iraq. He lost his left leg above the knee, and his left hand to an IED. I say is because I to am a disabled Marine Veteran, and once a Marine always a Marine.

He came in and looked at all my babies, and my adults. We chatted about the Corps, and found out he was actually in my old Battalion. 

I asked him which baby he wanted, and he said that they were all cute but he wanted to know if I would have any that looked like Lee any time soon. I regretfully informed him that her mutation (Cinnamon Pearl Pied) is not one that I am breeding for.

He looked devastated. Said he would keep looking for one like her. 

In a second I had made up my mind, I went to her cage, pulled her out and Put her in one of my travel cages before he could get back into his truck. and handed her to him.

The smile on his face is the reason I breed my cockatiels, the joy they bring to others is all the reward I need.

Thanks for reading this, I just had to share it with you all.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous babies! And what a beautiful story!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

4birdsNC said:


> The smile on his face is the reason I breed my cockatiels, the joy they bring to others is all the reward I need.


That is so sweet of you! the feeling is so precious when we get the pet that our heart desires  All your babies are looking cute and beautiful  congratulations on your babies


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You really wanted to make me cry huh? That is wonderful that you did that for him.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wow, that is amazing of you  thats why you are definitely one of my favourite breeders 

maybe one day when i am ready for another cockatiel, i will look into getting one from you lol you better still be breeding 15-25 years from now!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> wow, that is amazing of you  thats why you are definitely one of my favourite breeders
> 
> maybe one day when i am ready for another cockatiel, i will look into getting one from you lol you better still be breeding 15-25 years from now!


So what that will be McGee and Caitlin's great, great, great, great grand children?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> You really wanted to make me cry huh? That is wonderful that you did that for him.


Just sharing the love. I miss Lee though...


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

You are a very good person! I wish you lived closer to me as I would love to see your birds.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

4birdsNC is one of the best breeders out there. I can't say enough good things about him but I can tell you my life has not been the same since I got my sweet bird Bailey from him. She is the sweetest, best behaved bird in my flock! 

If you are thinking of getting a bird from him don't hesitate!!

Even if you have to drive forever lol!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous I especially love Snow Ball so cute!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

The babies are all beautiful! I know you always have some of the prettiest little ones. I can't say thank you enough for placing Lee the way you did. My husband has just retired from 20 years service. Through the years we have come to know many who have dealt with injuries and illness because of their desire to serve. I know its always hard to place our favorites but I know that your heart led you in the right direction and Lee will have the opportunity to bring that much more joy into someones life.


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow! They are beautiful little birds! Just beautiful!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok you obviously wanted me to cry what an amazing heart you have!!


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

I love the babies but love the story more. Thank you for having a heart. Theres not alot of people out there left in life. My dad is a vet so I know how hard life can be due to that stuff and little things make life worth living. Your story brought tears to my eyes and thank you again.


----------

